# Windshield Deicer for Concrete... ?



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

OK... if this is that stupid a question I can take ridicule.

So much is written on the ...best and safest liquid for pretreat... I'm saturated and confused by reading it all. 

Would auto windshield fluid be a viable option to pretreat concrete steps? Not harm the concrete, pet paws or lawn? 

If this is really stupid... what would YOU use at your home that is safe and effective. the quantity would be small so price is not a big issue.

This would be zone 3.5 so would be used between +20 down to 0. Thanks....


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

It can't cost much to try it at home.

That said, I don't believe it would work. On the windshield, it doesn't take much snow and ice to dilute the fluid to the point where everything still freezes. As an example, ever spray washer fluid on a windshield that is frosted over? It works for just a bit and freezes again.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

i use it on brick steps. works great. i had nothing but doubts.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I think it is made from Methyl Hydrate or the like which isn't really environmentally friendly is it ?
Pete


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

peterng;1451247 said:


> I think it is made from Methyl Hydrate or the like which isn't really environmentally friendly is it ?
> Pete


I'll take not being 100% "green" over a slip and fall any day.


----------

